# Beginner - Looking to Ride in North Denver



## Sepo2011 (Apr 9, 2011)

Beginner looking to ride in North Denver.

Yes, I am an absolute beginner looking for some friendly weekend ride to test out new gear and start riding with a group.

I have signed up for a century ride in September with Team in Training but that doesnt start for a while. 

Anyway, let me know if anyone is out there.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Post this question on http://www.bikejournal.com 

it is free to join! 

MM


----------



## m4j2t (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out meetup. there are some good cycling groups on there:

http://www.meetup.com/Lakewood-Beginner-Intermediate-Mountain-Biking/


----------

